# Getting into a film school (newbie questions)



## Lama (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey people, this is my first post, I just found this forum it today and I'm excited because there seem to be a lot of cool people and good information for me to learn from. 

First off, I have only recently decided I wanted to make films. Well, that may be a lie because I've always wanted to, but I never did because the people around me always convinced me it was a dead end path. However, after taking a few semesters of business and law classes I decided that was definately not the route I wanted to take in my career because I'm highly imaginitive and love creating art. I've been going to a community college for three years now, I completed all my GE classes but I wasted a year on the business/law stuff I mentioned above, I've finally decided to go full-throttle towards a filmmaking career, so now I'm interested in film schools. I'm a bit concerned though as my GPA isn't that great, I have a 2.85 and I haven't done any testing. I know I can do well in film though, I took a film class this semester and did extremely well, my projects were always among the best so I am confident in myself. 

If anyone has any advice I could really use it, I just need a little direction.

Oh and by the way I live in California - Bay Area.


----------



## Lama (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey people, this is my first post, I just found this forum it today and I'm excited because there seem to be a lot of cool people and good information for me to learn from. 

First off, I have only recently decided I wanted to make films. Well, that may be a lie because I've always wanted to, but I never did because the people around me always convinced me it was a dead end path. However, after taking a few semesters of business and law classes I decided that was definately not the route I wanted to take in my career because I'm highly imaginitive and love creating art. I've been going to a community college for three years now, I completed all my GE classes but I wasted a year on the business/law stuff I mentioned above, I've finally decided to go full-throttle towards a filmmaking career, so now I'm interested in film schools. I'm a bit concerned though as my GPA isn't that great, I have a 2.85 and I haven't done any testing. I know I can do well in film though, I took a film class this semester and did extremely well, my projects were always among the best so I am confident in myself. 

If anyone has any advice I could really use it, I just need a little direction.

Oh and by the way I live in California - Bay Area.


----------



## ktabes (Dec 12, 2004)

dont go to film school?
some people do, and some don't, it depends.


----------



## Lama (Dec 12, 2004)

Depends on what?


----------



## ktabes (Dec 12, 2004)

if your the kind of person who doesnt think he can learn anything, and dont want to waste 40 grand on college, and use that money to finance their own movie.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2004)

I think using 40 grand to finance your own movie without learning about films is 40 grand going away.

I think that if one is serious about making films, film school is a great investment.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2004)

To answer the question further - 40 grand to make one film without ever making a film before isn't a good idea...but using that money to make a lot of films wouldn't be that bad. 

But then again - there is alot to be said from learning from pros and from experienced people who have made films, either by trying to get an internship at a film production company, or going through film school, or both.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## ktabes (Dec 12, 2004)

yeah thats prolly better, plus i wouldnt want to miss the college experience of living on campus and partys every night.


----------



## suspectx (Dec 12, 2004)

How far away are you from your Bachelors?  I highly recommend that you finish school with a bachelors degree in a field other than film.  If making films is something that you've just decided that you want to do, then for sure finish your degree.  You're already three years in college, that's a lot of time and investment.  

With a degree you will have something to fall back on, and other filmmakers will say that a degree in college isn't worth anything.  These people obviously don't have a family to look after.  Yes there are highly successful people in the film business, but to that group of people there are thousands more that are barely scraping by looking on "Craigs list" (www.craigslist.org) (It's a job web site) for any type of job that will pay them something.

Anyway, I recommend that you finish a Bachelors degree and then go to a film school and get a Masters in Film.  You can always get a communications degree at your college and minor in Business.  I'm saying this because I have met so many people that have gone through film school who now regret they didn't get a Bachelors degree in something other than film.  I'm not dumping on film schools at all, I think they're good because of the contacts you make and those are always priceless.  But finish your degree first.  A degrees is worth much more than a self financed film.  

I have a friend who spent $75,000 making a film and it's sitting on his self at his house, he also was hired to direct a $550,000 dollar film, the company that financed the film has it sitting on their shelf as well. It's all not because he was a bad director which he isn't, he's a wonderful director, it's really because the script just plain sucked and he admits it.  My point being just because you make a film it doesn't mean it's going to be picked up all of a sudden by a studio. 

I agree with Chris on this subject don't waste $40,000 grand without experience!!

"""But then again - there is alot to be said from learning from pros and from experienced people who have made films, either by trying to get an internship at a film production company, or going through film school, or both."""

(Seriously good advice)  Internships are great!!

This is just advice so take it for what it's worth.  Thanks for your time, good luck!!

Nathan Fackrell 

www.eclipsefilmfest.com   (co-founder and coordinator of the festival hitting it's sixth year November 2005)

http://www.studentfilms.com/film/get.do?id=690


----------



## Ademu (Dec 12, 2004)

Film school is only a waste if dick heads think that the instant they are out of college, they will be recruited by a big wig Hollywood company. I hate people like that. 
I hate people who go to film school thinking that that is the only way they can get into the business.
I hate people who tell you that if you make indie films, your not a real film maker, because no one has heard about you and your not on terrible shows like eTalk Daily because you slept with Paris Hilton.
I hate kids with no talent who take film courses just for ****s and giggles.

I hate college kids.
That being said, I'm heading off to college fall 2005.


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2004)

No matter what you study, always remember that college is what YOU make it. I know it sounds clichÃ©, but it's true.


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Dec 13, 2004)

Ya, I'm in a film program now in College, while I'm not mad I took it, I wouldn't have gone had I had to pay for it myself.  And I'm glad I'm not.


----------



## Reel_Macguffin (Dec 21, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ademu:
Film school is only a waste if dick heads think that the instant they are out of college, they will be recruited by a big wig Hollywood company. I hate people like that. 
I hate people who go to film school thinking that that is the only way they can get into the business.
I hate people who tell you that if you make indie films, your not a real film maker, because no one has heard about you and your not on terrible shows like eTalk Daily because you slept with Paris Hilton.
I hate kids with no talent who take film courses just for ****s and giggles.

I hate college kids.
That being said, I'm heading off to college fall 2005. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ay! My same feelings! People can just be so - I'm not even going to continue, because i'll just go off on this wild tangent of nonsense-ity...i do that too much, and need to stop it. 
but: Yay for people and the existance of others...Yay....


----------



## m!ke (Dec 21, 2004)

if you're looking for advice on how to make a slick application to film school, here's what i've learned:

recommendation letters are cruical
the essay(s) are annoying as hell but crucial
if the school asks for a portfolio, that can greatly advance your case

grades are important too, if that 2.85 is from college courses that may get you over the hump some places, but not all.  not having ACT/SAT scores too is a Bad Thing.  i'd stick to what these other people are saying and finish the degree and go for the masters.


----------



## Dan Q. (Jan 5, 2005)

Film school is a good investment.  Take a wide range of elective classes and minor in something useful.  If making films isn't for you, you'll always have those credits to work toward something else.  Assuming movies is for you - where else will you have the chance be in an environment where you're surrounded by people who like films just as much as you do.  It's fun too.  Just make sure the professors you'll have teach what you want to learn.  Don't go based on numbers.  Find out what they've worked on; personal websites, projects, awards, etc, etc.  Good luck with the choice.


----------



## alex c (Jan 6, 2005)

i always found college to be a great experience in general.  its on of those passages that people should go through in their lifetime. you get away from the family and start to grow into your own person, and its just fun.  and if ur gonna go to school, why not study film, aye?


----------

